# SEM intake manifold, good or bad mod?



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4008455
the presidential debates are over so lets debate this...
If you think this is a good or bad mod, say so & list why it's good/bad in your opinion.

gain chart from the SEM thread...









_Modified by steve05ram360 at 11:41 AM 10-30-2008_


_Modified by steve05ram360 at 5:25 AM 10/31/2008_


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: SEM intake manifold, good or bad mod? (steve05ram360)*

what turbo is this chart from and at what psi?


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: SEM intake manifold, good or bad mod? (turbott920)*

I think it was the gt30xx that Don has on his ride. it's from the thread in the 1.8 forum.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: SEM intake manifold, good or bad mod? (steve05ram360)*

Not worth the expense unless you atleast putting down over 300whp. Sure it should make power on a 225, but i wouldnt drop the $1k for the man and tb for the minor gains. With a gt30 series turbo you are looking at atleast 40whp with a port (more with AEB head) and this manifold along with faster spool ups.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: SEM intake manifold, good or bad mod? (cincyTT)*

isnt that graph indicating that the added boost level is contributing to the gains though?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: SEM intake manifold, good or bad mod? (steve05ram360)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve05ram360* »_isnt that graph indicating that the added boost level is contributing to the gains though?

There is no added boost level contributing to the gains. The intake allowed the boost to come on sooner/quicker








Just a FYI those dyno's found in that link are not of my own car.
These are my Before & After Dynos:
TT 225 Stock Intake stock TB vs SEM Small Port - 80mm TB
Dyno Tested with worst case scenerio on my car:
Coolant temps were 105°C-110°C, IAT's were 60°C-70°C


























_Modified by [email protected] at 6:20 PM 10-30-2008_


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks Don, your plots show a clear picture.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (steve05ram360)*

was this car dyno'd at the crank? cause i don't know if your in fourtitude too much, but according to our self proclaimed experts....anything above 200 hp is too "high" for a stock TT. It's gotta be like 180 for them to believe it...it's out of the range of the Ko4 they say...It must by dyno error...
"stock TT 225 puts down 160whp or so on a Mustang Dyno."
"I find it hard to belive 250 can be achieved on the K04..."
anything else on that "stock" run, besides the stock inTk manifold?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_was this car dyno'd at the crank? cause i don't know if your in fourtitude too much, but according to our self proclaimed experts....anything above 200 hp is too "high" for a stock TT. It's gotta be like 180 for them to believe it...it's out of the range of the Ko4 they say...It must by dyno error...
"stock TT 225 puts down 160whp or so on a Mustang Dyno."
"I find it hard to belive 250 can be achieved on the K04..."
anything else on that "stock" run, besides the stock inTk manifold?

Sorry, perhaps I wasn't too clear. My car is a 1.8T Golf with built motor, GT3076-11, 3651 catcams, and SEM Intake. The dyno test was done on a Dynojet with worst case scenerio to prevent the intake/setup from any conditions favoring it in showing over 'inflated gains.'


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:20 AM 10-31-2008_


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

ok, just checking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
but why does the dyno say 225TT?



_Modified by Krissrock at 5:46 AM 10/31/2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_ok, just checking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
but why does the dyno say 225TT?

Dyno comparison was between my Stock TT225 Intake Manifold vs the SEM Intake Manifold.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

gotcha


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

stop thinking and just get it, I did


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*

I have these in stock and ready to go if anyone is interested or has any questions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

